# How to use Templates?



## Markw (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I'm going to be setting up my own website shortly (hopefully shortly), and I am really beginning to like some of the website templates I am seeing around the web.  My question is, how do I use them?  I mean, it says you purchase them, and I assume you download a file from there.  So, after that, where do you go from there?

Mark


----------



## e.rose (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you talking about using something like a wordpress template?  Or a specific website host's template?  They're all a little different.  What website or host are you using?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 26, 2011)

If you are asking this question, you probably dont know enough how to use it.  I know how to create a basic HTML, but some of those templates were created for really advanced users.  There are a lot of companies that will cater people who barely know what they are doing with websites (like me).  It is almost like creating something on microsoft word.  Almost like idiot proof.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 26, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> If you are asking this question, you probably dont know enough how to use it.  I know how to create a basic HTML, but some of those templates were created for really advanced users.  There are a lot of companies that will cater people who barely know what they are doing with websites (like me).  It is almost like creating something on microsoft word.  Almost like idiot proof.



That's not true... it depends on what he's trying to use.

I know jack **** about HTML, CSS, or anything like that and I was able to use the template I have.

It's the soul reason I opted against going with Zenfolio or Smugmug... because I couldn't get it too look better than what a 5 year old with a Yahoo Geocities account could do... I don't know enough programing jargon.


----------



## Markw (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm talking about things like this:

Photography Templates, c web templates, page 1: Advanced Search Result at Website Templates.bz

and

Website Templates | Web Templates

Mark


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah.. im too dumb and dont have the patience with making my own custom website.  I love my zenfolio based website.  And on the top of that, I am able to sell prints.


----------

